

A Skyscraper That Can Disappear Using High-Tech Camouflage - cyphersanctus
http://www.mavish.com/worlds-first-invisible-skyscraper-planned-in-south-korea/

======
ColinWright
Other submissions of the same story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6374404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6374404)
(cnn.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6379512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6379512)
(forbes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6383244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6383244)
(archinect.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6384794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6384794)
(cnet.com)

Not much discussion.

